# Bow for my girlfriend



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am looking to buy a new hunting bow to suprise my girlfriend. She has loved basically everything she has shot. She has shot all of the major female branded girls but hates that they all have purple or pink. She is very far from girly and wants a high end bow that doesn't scream "girl's bow". She draws at 24 and wants to bump up to 50-60 limbs since she has been shooting a maxed out stilleto at 50. I am looking hard at the Eva Shockey but was thinking I should get the opinions of the ladies out there. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. I already ordered her a longbow from Maddog so she can shoot trad with me. Now looking to get her an upgrade with her compound


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

tried to edit and ended up with double post. Sorry about that


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2016/spirit.php

Your best bet would be go to a Pro Shop with your Checkbook, have her shoot everything in her DL and buy what feels the best.


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

that1guy27 said:


> http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2016/spirit.php
> 
> Your best bet would be go to a Pro Shop with your Checkbook, have her shoot everything in her DL and buy what feels the best.


I have seen her shoot just about everything. She won't let me bust out the checkbook though. Drives me nuts so I thought I would surprise her. i know that way she won't get upset


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Has she hinted any bows feeling better then the others? or did you see where she shot some better then others? also whats the budget?


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Budget is up to 1000 for the bow. I already have a QAD ultra and sword sight for the bow. She really liked the carbon rose and Eva Shockey. Problem is every time I try to tell her that I will buy her one she backs out. I was wondering if there any females here had any preferences between the female bows or the regular ones with the short draw. She wasn't crazy about the way the elite felt so I am going to put that on the no list. Right now the the shockey is on the shortlist. Wondering if I should take her out to shoot any others to make sure before I pull the trigger


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Between the 2 you asked about my wife chose the Eva Shockey. The draw was easier for her she is a 25 in draw. She can pull more weight easier with it. So I bought it for her great bow you won't regret it


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Govtrapper said:


> Between the 2 you asked about my wife chose the Eva Shockey. The draw was easier for her she is a 25 in draw. She can pull more weight easier with it. So I bought it for her great bow you won't regret it


Thanks for the input. She really liked the rose and shockey. She may love bows more than me though. Thank god bows are cheaper than rings


----------



## JD77 (May 30, 2011)

I had the same issue with my wife too. She shot Elites, Mathews, Hoyt, Bear, PSE @ Bowtech. She doesn't like the pink or purple either so she probably didn't give the Bowtechs a fair chance. She really seemed to like the Elite Spirit and Mathews Chill SDX the most. She ended up getting the SDX, maybe because they didn't have a Spirit in stock when she finally agreed to let me get here a new bow. Haha Good luck with your search. 
JD


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Bowtech Fuel. Got one for my daughter and she loves is. Very adjustable in draw weight and draw length. Light and looks similar to the carbon bows.


----------



## graciedad04 (Jun 20, 2015)

My daughter shot both the ES and the CR. Said the CR felt better so we bought it. She loves it and shoots competition with it.


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

I


trotsky85 said:


> Budget is up to 1000 for the bow. I already have a QAD ultra and sword sight for the bow. She really liked the carbon rose and Eva Shockey. Problem is every time I try to tell her that I will buy her one she backs out. I was wondering if there any females here had any preferences between the female bows or the regular ones with the short draw. She wasn't crazy about the way the elite felt so I am going to put that on the no list. Right now the the shockey is on the shortlist. Wondering if I should take her out to shoot any others to make sure before I pull the trigger


Why don't you just go to a pro shop n put enough down n tell her thats her surprise., now she can go shoot one n pick the one she really prefers, plus fits her properly


----------



## cjhd00 (Sep 25, 2010)

My daughter shoots a chill r and loves it.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Find her a Bowtech Equalizer 
basically a short draw allegiance.
If you can find one you should be able to pick it up right.
Pretty sure you can get fast and smooth modules as well


----------



## winchestrgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

trotsky85 said:


> I am looking to buy a new hunting bow to suprise my girlfriend. She has loved basically everything she has shot. She has shot all of the major female branded girls but hates that they all have purple or pink. She is very far from girly and wants a high end bow that doesn't scream "girl's bow". She draws at 24 and wants to bump up to 50-60 limbs since she has been shooting a maxed out stilleto at 50. I am looking hard at the Eva Shockey but was thinking I should get the opinions of the ladies out there. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. I already ordered her a longbow from Maddog so she can shoot trad with me. Now looking to get her an upgrade with her compound


I LOVE my Eva! Very nice to draw, super quiet, fast and looks great! 
I went from a Mission Craze, upgraded and bought a Carbon Rose last year, then upgraded even more to my Eva this year. She'll love it.


----------



## Trigger2014 (Aug 31, 2014)

My wife doesn't do a ton of shooting, but she has shot the PSE source and really liked it, she has also shot a Mission Craze and liked that bow as well.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Bowguy867 said:


> I
> Why don't you just go to a pro shop n put enough down n tell her thats her surprise., now she can go shoot one n pick the one she really prefers, plus fits her properly


Still the best option, they can set DL and DW for her and set peep, install kisser if need be etc etc and have her test it out there and even put the accessories on for you if you have them or let her pick out what she wants there. best way to keep her happy and have her shooting that day.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

My wife loves her Eva shockey.


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Looking more and more like a shockey is in the cards. Had her shoot some hoyts and Mathews today. Her answer always comes back to her liking the shockey better. Said the others didn't feel as good. Her big gripe is that the cams are blue though. She is like me and doesn't understand why female bows have to have color to them.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

trotsky85 said:


> Looking more and more like a shockey is in the cards. Had her shoot some hoyts and Mathews today. Her answer always comes back to her liking the shocker better. Said the others didn't feel as good. Her big gripe is that the cams are blue though. She is like me and doesn't understand why female bows have to have color to them.


And bright! seems like it would be easy for deer to see, had a lady at the pro shop today shooting next to me say the same thing she hated the blue and ended up getting a short draw mens bow due to the colors on all the womens bows.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife shoots the Hoyt Carbon Spyder. Available in Black or Camo, you may customize the color or leave it black. The Z5 #1 cam is very efficient and smooth, and will shoot faster than the 332fps AMO per the bow calculator. She shoots 44lbs with Victory VAP 600 spine arrows at 25.5" draw. It shoots 287fps and is very accurate. You can get a Factor for less money with the same cam too.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

pse premonition, just not the stiletto version--awesome quiet/serious bow Ive shot the mathews, elite, parkers, bowtech, not comparible for me to pse


----------



## DiscountSportin (Sep 18, 2014)

chill sdx is the bow choice of women around our shop it shoots great


----------



## Hygienehannah (Aug 5, 2012)

I shot everything I could in a 25" draw. The Eva, Hoyt's, PSE's didn't compare in my mind to the Matthews Chill SDX or the Elite Spirit. In the end I chose the Spirit and I am so glad that I did! It's the bow for me.


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Shot everything we could with a short draw. She didn't like anything with an aluminum riser. Only two she was crazy about was the shockey and hoyt carbon. Picking up the shockey tomorrow to suprise her since it was her favorite one. Hopefully I can get it set up quick so she can start shooting. She doesn't know it yet but I bought her a Javelina tag so she can go out with me in January. Seems like the least that I can do since she watched my pup during elk season and is doing it again next week so I can fly out and whitetail hunt


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

You seem to have a keeper there Trot.. I wish I was so lucky.

My 0.02?

Don't finish with the bow. Finish by telling her how much you LOVE her and that she has made a better man out of you since she came into your life. 

Tell her you LOVE HER. TELL HER.!!!!

So many men just think to themselves, "She knows I do" but never say it. SAY IT.!!!
Get her some Roses and a card that fits how you feel deeply inside. Better yet write her a letter and write it from your heart. Don't forget this. It'll mean MUCH more to her than the Bow.

Hold her and be there completely for her. This is what she will remember most.

Thank her for putting up with you. 

If you are anything like me, I'm not very in tuned with women. I think differently and can really miss the mark. (or target)

Hit a Bulls Eye. Cupids arrows.


My 0.02


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

My wife said the deer she had at 10 yards didn't worry about it an we are out in the open as you can get. I didn't mind the blue. Actually I like a Lil color on my bows. Just me tho. Hey least it ain't pink


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

First three shots and she is loving it. Apparently I did well this time. Hoping she draws a tag next year. Girl can shoot


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome man


----------



## AC5684 (Mar 3, 2013)

I love my Xpedition -- I shot Hoyt, Mathews and Obsession -- my DL is 25" and 50-60# 

Xcentric SD has been the best so far - I am more stable and pulling more weight - smooth as butter


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Trotsky, DONT try and bet her anything in a shoot off, cuz if she's shooting like that now,,, man, You'll loose! LOL


----------



## nocamwoman (Oct 18, 2015)

Mathews jewel hands down


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

elkbow69 said:


> Trotsky, DONT try and bet her anything in a shoot off, cuz if she's shooting like that now,,, man, You'll loose! LOL











No kidding. This was the picture she sent me of her first day shooting @ 40. She was complaining about the one flier. I tried to tell her it was very good but she wouldn't have it. Kept saying she needed to tighten them all up


----------



## CASBOWCHICK (Jun 4, 2013)

Be sure to check out the Xpedition Xcentric 7SD, the Moxie Angel, and the Pearson Rhino X. I have shot all 3 and have really enjoyed shooting each of them. I bring them up because they were bow brands that have not even been mentioned above and if given the opportunity to purchase a new bow, it would definately be one of these 3!
www.xpeditionarchery.com
www.moxiearchery.com
www.benpearsonarchery.com


----------

